# Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten



## Istari (5. August 2012)

*Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Hallo,

ich habe seit Jahren(!!) folgendes Problem:

Ich verwendete eine Razer Copperhead auf eine WinXP x32 System....dies ging ca. 14 Monate gut....dann fing diese an zu ruckeln...also auf dem Bildschirm nicht glatt zu laufen, sondern immer kleine Sprünge...wodurch ein Klick sehr schwierig wurde, da man das Icon nicht immer traf....vom Spielen ganz abzusehen.
Dies konnte man einmal durch einen neuen Treiber und Firmware beheben, kam aber nach ca. 2 Monaten wieder. Mit einem Unplug und Plug im USB-Port konnte man dies auch ab und zu retten, bzw. wenn das Profil veränderte. Irgendwann hatte ich die Nase voll und kaufte eine Razer Lachesis....selbe Problematik...nach ca. 12 Monaten exakt dasselbe Problem. Razer kontaktiert....keine wirkliche Hilfe...Treiber aktualisieren usw.... kein Erfolg. Unplug und Plug ging irgendwann auch nicht mehr...Razer tauschte die Maus auf Kulanz...nun habe ich seit ca. Juli 2011 eine neue...
habe zwischenzeitlich Win7 x64 installiert....komplett neu...und siehe da...jetzt im Aug 2012 wieder dasselbe Problem. Hat rigendjemand damit Erfahrung? Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das eine Roccat Maus ein ähnliches Problem hat.
Klar kann mal wieder eine neue Maus kaufen, aber Razer ist nun mal kein Schnäppchen, da könnte man ja mehr als 13 Monate Laufzeit erwarten oder, auch ist die Auswahl an Linkshänder-Mäusen sehr eingeschränkt.

Danke !

GRuß
Istari


----------



## steve_gorden88 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

kannst du denn ausschließen das es auch an deinem PC liegen könnte? Also hast du die Mäuse mal an einem anderen PC getestet?


----------



## greatsamson (5. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Hi, ich habe seit Jahren die Lachesis und keine derartigen Probleme. Ab und an muss ich mal in den Sensor rein pusten weil sich da Staub angesammelt hat aber sonst läuft sie einwandfrei. Vielleicht liegt es am Mauspad!?


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. August 2012)

Nutze immernoch die Copperhead. Bestimmt seid  2006 oder 2007, mit ExactMat Speed/Control. 
Nie derartige Probleme gehabt. Weder unter xp32, Vista home premium64 oder 7ultimate 64.


----------



## eagle*23* (6. August 2012)

Untergrund sollte ja egal sein bei Benutzung. Bei mir quietscht nur das Mausrad.


----------



## Wolf77 (6. August 2012)

Meine Naga Epic quietscht auch beim scrollen, kann man das fixen?


----------



## steve_gorden88 (6. August 2012)

Auseinander bauen und wd40 auf die beweglichen Teile.


----------



## timbo01 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Wurde die Maus öfters an einem anderen USB Port betrieben? (am gleichen PC)
Dann installiert sich jedes mal ein neuer Treiber und die Liste wird ewig lang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deaktivier einzelne Geräte und überprüf jedes mal ob alles noch geht (Maus, Tastatur, multimediatasten usw)


----------



## Istari (6. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Hallo,

Pc Probleme kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, da ich seit der Copperhead dreimal neue Hardware und seit Win7 einen Komplett-Neuinstall habe.

Natürlich habe ich die Maus auch an alle anderen USB-Ports rangesteckt, da dann das Ruckeln für einige Zeit vorbei ist.

Auch wenn ich den Rechner neu starte, ist das Ruckeln weg....nach einiger Zeit ist es dann wieder da (vielleicht so ca. 10 minuten).

Noch jemand eine Idee ?

Gruß
Istari


----------



## steve_gorden88 (6. August 2012)

Genau das schließt eben kein pc Problem aus. Teste die Maus an anderen PCs, wenn da die gleiche Problematik Eintritt kannst du ein pc Problem ausschließen.


----------



## Plextron (7. August 2012)

Ich hab genau die Probleme u.a. mit mehreren Roccats und Razers gehabt! Geholfen hat nichts! Bin feswegen wieder zu Logitech!


----------



## Istari (7. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Ok, angenommen es wäre ein PC-Problem...

wie könnte man dies den lösen ? Verschiedene Hardware ausprobiert, Problem blieb, Win7 Neuinstall Problem blieb, Software deinstalliert und neuinstalliert, Firmware geupdated,
Problem blieb...wo soll denn da der Ansatz sein ?

Gruß
Istari


----------



## moparcrazy (7. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*



Plextron schrieb:


> Ich hab genau die Probleme u.a. mit mehreren  Roccats und Razers gehabt! Geholfen hat nichts! Bin feswegen wieder zu  Logitech!


Verallgemeinernd und für den TE kein bisschen hilfreich.



Istari schrieb:


> wo soll denn da der Ansatz sein ?


 Genau das ist ja das Problem, wo soll man jetzt ansetzen? Es bleibt Dir nur übrig Schrittweise vorzugehen!
Schritt eins ist *jetzt* da das Problem akut auftritt: Maus an einem anderen PC Testen.
Zeigt sie dort keins der Symptome ist die Maus Technisch ok und das Problem liegt beim Treiber oder Betriebssystem oder dem Mainboard.


----------



## Istari (7. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Hmmmmmm


von der Theorie könnte dies bedeuten, dass ich da ca. 12 monaten Testen muss, wenn es "schlecht" läuft 

Gruß
Istari


PS Ich werde mal mein glück versuchen


----------



## moparcrazy (7. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Nein, macht sie dort nicht *sofort* die gleichen oder ähnliche Probleme liegt es nicht an der Maus selbst.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

genau, denn wäre die Maus defekt, dann ist sie es nun mal und wird wohl auch nicht "entscheiden" das sie an einem anderen PC auf einmal geht.


----------



## Istari (15. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Hallo,

also Maus mit den üblichen Schwierigkeiten bei Razer auf dem Laptop meiner Frau installiert...und es geht bisher ohne Probleme....also scheint die Maus i.O. zu sein.....wie bei mir bisher auch...
kann auch sein, dass ich auch hier ca. 10 Monate warten muss 

Tja wie nun weiter...also ich habe alle nicht benötigten HID-Geräte deinstalliert....keine Besserung, die Maus deinstalliert, die Registry gesäubert (nicht alle Einträge konnte man da löschen), und neu installiert, den Treiber geupdated auf Version 1.10 für Win7 x64...die Maus wird nun unter Eingabegeräte als Lachesis Maus angezeigt, aber es gibt noch einen weiter HID Eintrag...wenn man die Treiberdetails anschaut, dann hat die "Lachesis" die MS-Treiber und einen Lachsesis-Treiber und der andere Eintrag auschließlich MS-Treiber Dateien.

Dies scheint aber normal zu sein, da dies auch so bei dem Laptop auftritt.

Ich weiss nun nicht mehr weiter...deinstalliert mit zum Teil Säuberung der Reg...Neuinstallation...und sie ruckelt unerträglich.
Manchmal hilft es den Stecker zu ziehen und wieder reinzustecken, manchaml deinstall und neuinstall.....die Hölle, ich könnte sie zertreten.

Für alle sachdienliche Hinweise bin ich mehr als dankbar.

Derzeit arbeite ich mit einer 1000 dpi 5,- € Maus...die geht !!!!!!

Gruß
Istari


----------



## moparcrazy (15. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Macht sie das bei Dir auch ganz ohne (Razer)Treiber? 

Könntest auch einen älteren Treiber probieren:*** Lachesis Driver v1.00[/URL] oder hat sie mit dem auch schon zicken gemacht?


----------



## Istari (16. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Ich hatte das problem auch auf einen meiner älteren Rechner mit dem Treiber v1.00...hatte dann mit dem damaligen Treiberupdate die Hoffnung geschöpft.
Mit der Firmware 1.94 der Maus erkennt der Treiber v1.00 die Maus nicht mehr, sobald ich das Razer Config Programm starte....

Ohne Treiber müsste ich mal probieren.

Danke, das sdu noch an diesem Thema "dranbleibst".

Gruß
Istari


----------



## moparcrazy (16. August 2012)

Ich vermute das Problem irgendwo bei Treiber oder Firmware, auch möglich das es die Kombination aus genau dem Treiber und genau der Firmware ist. Da ich hier aber nicht DER Maus Spezi bin, ist es eben nur eine Vermutung. Ob und wie man da überhaupt  eine ältere Firmware bekommt und aufspielen kann...?


----------



## Istari (16. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Hmmm....

also alter Treiber V1.00 hat nur x64 Treiber...der V1.10 hat auch explizit Win7 x64 Treiber...der wäre schon schön    zuerst habe ich hier die Maus auch nur mit der alten Firmware betrieben...
erst als sie dann nach 10 monaten wieder anfing zu ruckeln habe ich die firmware geupdated in der Hoffnung damit was zu retten.

Gruß
istari


----------



## moparcrazy (16. August 2012)

Versuch die Maus echt mal nur mit den Windows Treibern, sollte sie da keine Probleme machen kann es echt nur am Razer Treiber/Firmware liegen.


----------



## Juerschen1 (17. August 2012)

Also ich hab das selbe wie du durchgemacht. Hatte eine naga, eine naga epic und beide hüpfen über den bildschirm bzw zeigen probleme mit dem klicken.

Razer support keine hilfe
An 4 Rechnern das selbe.
Treiber neu installiert und und und.

Die logitech G600 läuft bis jetzt super
Und der Support ist sehr gut.


----------



## moparcrazy (17. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Sorry, aber da kocht mir schon wieder der Sud hoch!

Wie bitte soll denn Dein Beitrag auch nur im geringsten hilfreich für den TE sein???

Möchte der TE eine neue Maus empfohlen haben? Nein, er möchte Hilfe bei seinem aktuellem Problem.

Am besten ist allerdings der teil: "Also ich hab das selbe wie du durchgemacht."!!! So so, Deine Naga und Naga Epic liefen also rund 12 Monate problemlos und fingen dann plötzlich an zu Zicken, an einem anderen PC liefen sie aber weiter problemlos?

Willst Du dem TE wirklich helfen oder wolltest Du nur loswerden das Du mit der Logitech zufriedener bist? Da wäre das schreiben eines Reviews der deutlich bessere Weg...


----------



## gh0st76 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Vor allem sehr Sinnvoll. Die G600 ist gerade neu auf dem Markt. 

Warte mal ein paar Monate ab. Dann fängt das rumzicken bestimmt auch an.


----------



## Istari (18. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Soooo nun wieder neue Erkenntnisse.....

ich betreibe ja nun meinen Desktop mit einer 5 € Maus ohne Probleme und meine Frau mit dem Laptop mit Win7 x64 durfte mit meiner Lachesis Hightech Maus arbeiten...
siehe da jetzt kam sie gerade hochgradig genervt zu mir und meinte die verf**** Maus ruckelt dermaßen, dass sie nichts mehr anklicken kann. Siehe da der Fehler trat nun dort auch erst nach mehreren Tagen auf. Ich wechselte dort den USB-Port, die Maus installiert sich da wieder neu...und es geht erst einmal wieder....

also mein Fazit....Maus defekt, weshalb auch immer....komisch, dass dies dann die 3. Maus in Folge ist, oder der Win7 Treiber hat erhebliche Mängel, aber dann müssten mehr Klagen darüber kommen...oder mache ich was beim Treiber-Install falsch ?

Der Treiber v1.10 kann man nicht direkt installieren, da man dann auf das Config Programm verzichten muss, also erst die mit der Maus gelieferte CD installieren, dann auf v1.10 updaten, dann Maus nocheinmal manuell mit Treiberauswahl aus dem Win7 Ordner installieren, dann wird sie auch als Lachesis erkannt von Win7 und dem Config Programm.

Ist das ok (komisch ist schon oder?)

Gruß
Istari


----------



## moparcrazy (18. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Klingt für mich so als ob da bei der Treiber Installation schon was klemmt! Der Treiber 1.10 ist ja kein "Update" für den alten Treiber und sollte sich eigentlich auch allein Installieren lassen.

Könnte auch eine kalte Lötstelle sein oder ein riss in einer Leiterbahn... Dagegen spricht aber das es die 3te Maus ist und der ziemlich genaue Abstand von einem Jahr. Auch würde das nicht die Installationsprobleme erklären und der Fehler würde auch mit einem wechseln des USB-Port nicht verschwinden (wenn auch nur kurzzeitig).

Wenn das Problem jetzt eher aufgetreten ist liegt das wohl am "anderem" System Deiner Frau. Irgendwas wird sich da so unterscheiden das der Treiber früher Bockt.

Mal ganz blöd gefragt: Du hast aber die Lachesis und nicht die Lachesis mit 5600DPI ?


----------



## Istari (19. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Die "alte" Lachesis...also nicht mit den 5600 DPI....

klar kann ich den Treiber V1.10 direkt installieren, aber ich habe dann kein Konfigurationsprgramm um z.B. Makros oder Profile zu programmieren...dies geht "scheinbar" nur mit
der CD, die der Maus beiliegt und das ist die Treiber Version 1.00....


----------



## moparcrazy (19. August 2012)

*AW: Razer Mäuse ruckeln nach Monaten*

Dieses Konfigurationsprogramm ist ja eigentlich Teil des Treibers...

Kann echt nur am Treiber liegen allerdings habe ich keinen Plan wie man das lösen könnte.

Hier ist einer mit ähnlichem Problem: Razer Lachesis macht Probleme?! - Monitore und PC-Peripherie da gibts aber auch keine Lösung.
Da gehts auch schon um den gleichen Treiber und Firmware, kann es sein das das zeug echt schon drei Jahre alt ist? Supportet wird die Maus dann wohl nicht mehr.
So gern ich Dir helfen würde aber da führt wohl kein Weg an einer neuen Maus vorbei.


----------

